# Horse Health Record Keeping



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

How do you keep up with your horses worming, vaccinations, farrier work, etc.? Horse.com used to carry an equine record binder but I don't guess they do anymore. I can't find it. I see the computer software (HorseTrak) so I may order that. Does anyone use anything else like this to keep up with their horse's stuff?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Farrier is schedualed every 8 weeks for trims.
Worming is every 8 weeks - rotational.
Shots every spring - look at previous year for what was done.
Floating every spring with shots and again in fall.
I only have 2 so it is pretty easy for me. I do keep a record book for when I travel, easier because everthing is there if asked for.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> Farrier is schedualed every 8 weeks for trims.
> Worming is every 8 weeks - rotational.
> Shots every spring - look at previous year for what was done.
> Floating every spring with shots and again in fall.
> I only have 2 so it is pretty easy for me. I do keep a record book for when I travel, easier because everthing is there if asked for.


Thanks. I was just asking what you use to keep up with everything, though. I have a schedule. 

I bought the HorseTrak software from horse.com. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry -  I use "old school" method ... calendar. :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I just use Google calendar When I have something done I put it on the calendar, then calculate forward to when I need said-thing done AGAIN and make a note of it (i.e. something like "Deworming: 7 Week Mark", so I know what's coming). You can also set it up so Google will email you when an event comes up on your calendar. Also use it to record weight checks, out-of-the-ordinary vet visits, weird weather, horse shows, etc.

Since my job has me sitting in front of a computer 8 hours a day, this works for me. I also back it up in a small event planner for travel, or if I need to make a quick note while I'm at the barn.

Pretty easy, but I only have one horse to worry about.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I only have one, too. But I have four dogs and I can see myself getting everyone's stuff mixed up in my head!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I LOVE Rendaivu - Free Online Equestrian Management Software It's a free online service that will keep up with all routine services and give you reports on what you're spending. It will also send out reminders if you set a "due date" for the next service. When entering a deworming record, I put a note when I schedule a due date as to which dewormer I want to use next.

You can enter in your horse's pedigree, photos, training records/schedule, show records/schedule, etc. It's very handy, no annoying ads or spam, and it's FREE!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That's pretty cool, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh i love rendaivu!!!! that's what I use as well


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a combination of my planner/calender (in college so I need it to keep track of everything) and a spiral notebook with a section for each horse. I keep entries when I work them or do anything (worming, vet, trim hooves, etc) and their weights, body condition scores, and how much/what kind of feed they are getting. But again I only have two fairly low maintence horses (esp in winter) so not that difficult.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I also use Rendaivu.
I was looking for a place to keep records.
I downloaded a free trial of that (I forget the name, but it is advertised on here) I found it to be confusing and after the trial it cost like $100.
So I looked on google for free stuff and came across Rendaviu.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

www.iamhorsesavvy.com 

I love these day planners I keep mine on my desk and keep track of EVERYTHING in it


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Savvy Systems - Horse Savvy Day Planners - Dog Gone Day Planners - Rural Routes Day Planners


----------

